# Poorly mouse



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a female about ten months old, up till now she was really lively and would eat anything going. Now she seems to have lost half her body weight and just picks at food. She squeaks very quietly from time to time, and she will just walk straight onto your hand to be lifted out of the cage. She loves to get a cuddle and be kept warm, but she is so thin and fragile. She has a little cage mate who seems fine and keeps her warm at night in their house. I dont know whats wrong with her, but it doesn't look good. If anyone has any ideas I would be very grateful.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

what is she breathing like?


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Breathing seems to be normal, just slow moving and very thin.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Does she seem to be drinking ok?


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

She drinks a lot, always back and forward to the bottle.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Is she doing her poop as normal and the consistency normal?


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Seems to be, she just pee'd on me as well !!!!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

losing weight can be due to many reasons, from constipation if she is in pain when you lift her aswell to an infection to having intestinal worms.

The main thing for you to do is primarily keep her warm approx mid 70`s Farenheit and hydrated, It may also be other internal problems that a vet would be able to feel upon examination which is something I would recommend doing sooner rather than later, to have lost half her body weight and you had not noticed before means she is very sick now and went downhill rapidly.

She will more than likely need a general antibiotic to kill any possible infection.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

I was thinking it could be worms, she doesn't seem to be in any pain, when I pick her up she doesn't squeak in any way, but I dont forcably lift her , she just walks onto my hand. I called a local vet about an appointment, but was basically told, 'its a mouse' , so I take it they are not interested. I'm keeping her warm and hydrated, she seems to like cuddling into me, which is very strange, she should be running away. But thanks for your help so far.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Your respnse from the vet seems all too common as mice are still deemed as vermin. If you can try and keep her in the mid 70`s throughout the night and of course hydrated let her eat as much sunflower seed as she wants as that will help put the weight back onto her.

De-worming would be a good thing to do if you have it available.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

My poor little mouse died this morning. I opened their house and found it lying in a ball with the other mouse cuddling into it, trying to keep it warm. What a shame. Its always hard when a little pet dies.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ach, sorry to hear that  x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry to hear that, perhaps it was just her time, as she was drinking loads he kidneys may have be shutting down.
At least she went peacefully in her sleep.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

For future reference, Kallan, one of the moderators, is a vet, and her practice isn't too far from Glasgow. Send her a pm to get the address.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Gill, I know Kallan, I've met her before, I never even thought of her..... :roll:


----------

